# is feed gonna be cheaper this year?



## jk47 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well has far as I can tell from the market reports that corn harvests were large so the price of corn  so low does these mean the prics of feed goes down or stays the same


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Sep 19, 2014)

Right now there won't be much of a difference but you should expect to save a couple of dollars per bushel soon. IF you were able to, I'd suggest that you stock pile a good bit of corn around November 1st. It will be cheap all over then and you'll get some of the best prices of the year. You might be able to buy it by the ton if you have a good grain elevator near you. I'd fill a few large grain bins and feed soured corn so I could take advantage of the sugars that are produced and the increased protein utilization.

As a side note, I'd also toy with the idea of white lightening production (on an extremely small scale with an eye towards crafting high quality libations). The make nice little counter top distillers if you don't have a traditional still. I'm not advocating anyone getting smashed or becoming a boozer but moonshine is an excellent base for making cough syrup and makes world class vanilla extract.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2014)

But ossifur! I wuz only makon (hic) cuff sirup!!


----------



## elbesta (Sep 19, 2014)

The only thing that will be less is what they pay the farmer for his corn.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Sep 19, 2014)

elbesta said:


> The only thing that will be less is what they pay the farmer for his corn.



When the farmer gets lowballed, he needs to feed out some critters, feed them out and make more than he could sell his crop for.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 20, 2014)

Kind of hard to do that with the high price of heifers and calves M.L.--if that's what you were proposing, but There does seem to be a drop in the wind--how hard it blows is going to be the big question.


> CHICAGO (AP) -- Grain futures were lower Thursday on the Chicago Board of Trade.
> 
> Wheat for Dec delivery fell 10.75 cents to $4.8850 a bushel; Dec corn was 3.50 cents lower at 3.3825 a bushel; Dec oats was 4.25 cents lower at $3.4225 a bushel; while Nov soybeans declined 11 cents to $9.8250 a bushel.
> 
> ...



The middle men sure do get a lion's share of the corn price tho..


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Sep 20, 2014)

greybeard said:


> Kind of hard to do that with the high price of heifers and calves M.L.--if that's what you were proposing, but There does seem to be a drop in the wind--how hard it blows is going to be the big question.
> 
> 
> The middle men sure do get a lion's share of the corn price tho..



I watched bull calves sell yesterday at $4.00! Cattle are easier keepers but today you make more money with hogs. IF I was sitting on a lot of corn I'd make bacon!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2014)

What is the price for hogs?


----------



## elbesta (Sep 20, 2014)

market price

Lean Hogs
SymLastHighLowChgTime
HEV14105.975s105.975104.125+3.000
09/19/14
HEZ1494.850s95.50094.400+1.050
09/19/14
HEG1591.400s92.00090.100+0.650
09/19/14


----------

